# Many questions regarding car seats!



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I already went to look at some of the past forums about car seats, but didnt find any answers that I am looking for! 

Questions; what is the diffrence between the snoozer and Pet gear booster seat?
What is your honest opinion on the quilted seat vs. the suede one?
Which model is the best and why?
Do you think I could get away with a medium size for two dogs that weight approx; 10 pounds in total??? 
Which car seat do you have and why did you choose it?
Where do you have your car seat placed?

I would totally appreciate honest feedback on these seats please and thank you in advance!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Questions; what is the diffrence between the snoozer and Pet gear booster seat?
Not used Pet Gear, so no idea

What is your honest opinion on the quilted seat vs. the suede one?
I like the look of the suede so that's what I went with. 

Which model is the best and why?
I have a medium lookout by Snoozer without a drawer and I like it. Not sure if it's the 'best' but it was the best for me at that point. 

Do you think I could get away with a medium size for two dogs that weight approx; 10 pounds in total??? 
I hope so. I have a medium and it looks like there's plenty of space for another dog but I haven't really tried it yet. 

Which car seat do you have and why did you choose it?
I used to have a console car seat which I chose so I could have Gustave next to me. While I loved it I felt it took away all my elbow space and I felt cramped while driving. So I bought the medium lookout which I love. I chose it over Petgear because aesthetically it looked better to me. And I got a medium hoping it would fit two dogs eventually. 

Where do you have your car seat placed?
Back seat, on the right. I want to be able to see him quickly if I need to while driving, so can't have him behind me. But I also don't want him attacked by airbags, so that's the only working position for the car seat. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Questions; what is the diffrence between the snoozer and Pet gear booster seat?

- I believe the Snoozer is the only one that is crash tested.

What is your honest opinion on the quilted seat vs. the suede one?

- for me it is a texture thing. I can't handle the suede. But I don't know if there is an actual difference.

Which model is the best and why?

- don't know...

Do you think I could get away with a medium size for two dogs that weight approx; 10 pounds in total??? 

- I think most people here have a large? but a medium might work.

Which car seat do you have and why did you choose it?

We had a Snoozer. But now we just use a car seat safety harness that is clipped into the latch system (baby car seats), and a dog bed. Gus prefers this. Grace never liked it, it was too high for her. Grace rides in her car harness and her bag (girl likes her bag....). Neither of mine care to see out the window, so it isn't an issue for us. They sleep almost the entire car ride.

So we don't have an official car seat anymore.

Where do you have your car seat placed?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Right now I have a console seat that peppino sits in! Tiny Tina wants to be with him at all times, so I have attached a seat belt for her. I have a carrier that I have tried to put Babinka in, but it makes her heart race and does not like it! So I am figuring if I get a car seat to put in the passenger seat for my two little ones and Babinka in the console it will be alot better! Problem is its lots of money for me to buy and get it shipped so I do not want to waste my time on something that will not work out the way I want it!!! I saw the two diffrent types and I am sooooo confused!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

its kinda funny 48 views but hardley any replies :-( Anyways thanks for the help Tori and Aastha


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have the snoozer 1 and Izzy is a total of 10 lbs and fits fine in it, if you have 2 that don't mind being together they would probably do well in it. I chose the snoozer because you can remove the cover and wash it!! and it was really light weight. It is all foam, no plastic or metal in it.

we must have been typing at the same time, because I didn't see your 2 above posts until I posted mine...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I have the snoozer 1 and Izzy is a total of 10 lbs and fits fine in it, if you have 2 that don't mind being together they would probably do well in it. I chose the snoozer because you can remove the cover and wash it!! and it was really light weight. It is all foam, no plastic or metal in it.


Thanks for your reply!!! I have an SUV! the boy hates cars :blink: so will the seat give enough leverage for him to look out and bark and growl at the other drivers???? Yup he has road rage :w00t:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a SUV and a small lookout carseat in suede for Dominic, it takes the space of one seat only. I like the fabric as its smooth and looks good plus seems to be easy to wipe it out which I never did, also you can remove the cover to wash. I like how soft yet firm it is as they like to rest their heads on the arm.
The small carseat is perfect for Dominic, he has space to wonder around, he loves to look outside and I roll down the windows for him to bark at the neighbors and on the stop lights. After less than 10 min drive he is in a deep sleep. 
Well, then we got Benjamin and they both fit comfortably on the small carseat as, together, they are less than 10 pounds and the small one it's for dogs up to 18. The only problem is Dominic can't stand sharing the car seat with his brother, he growls and even showed his teeth a couple days ago. While driving to visit with Aastha yesterday I had to pull over and separate them. 
With that, I'm buying today another lookout small car seat. I thought about getting a medium so they can share but they cannot share. This way they will have space and a window to look outside. 
I love the height of it as well as the drawer where I keep baby wipes, pee pads, water, snacks. The second one I won't get the drawer as one is more than enough. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Questions; what is the diffrence between the snoozer and Pet gear booster seat?
I don't have Pet Gear so I don't know. I have Snoozer.
What is your honest opinion on the quilted seat vs. the suede one?
I have quilted only because it was less expensive, I think the suede is very nice but I dont know how easy it would be to clean if you have a dog that gets car sick? Maybe someone else can talk on that?
Which model is the best and why?
We have the large it has plenty of room for the boys and comes with two restraints.
Do you think I could get away with a medium size for two dogs that weight approx; 10 pounds in total??? 
I really don't know. With the large I think the boys fit perfectly, they have some room, I could probably add a third 5lb dog (Rocky is 6lb Tucker is 5), but they would be super cozy and I'm not sure how safe it would be. Again I have the large.
Which car seat do you have and why did you choose it?
Large snoozer, happy with the size and quality.
Where do you have your car seat placed?
Back seat, I really don't feel safe having the dogs on the consul or in the passenger seat.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I have a SUV and a small lookout carseat in suede for Dominic, it takes the space of one seat only. I like the fabric as its smooth and looks good plus seems to be easy to wipe it out which I never did, also you can remove the cover to wash. I like how soft yet firm it is as they like to rest their heads on the arm.
> The small carseat is perfect for Dominic, he has space to wonder around, he loves to look outside and I roll down the windows for him to bark at the neighbors and on the stop lights. After less than 10 min drive he is in a deep sleep.
> Well, then we got Benjamin and they both fit comfortably on the small carseat as, together, they are less than 10 pounds and the small one it's for dogs up to 18. The only problem is Dominic can't stand sharing the car seat with his brother, he growls and even showed his teeth a couple days ago. While driving to visit with Aastha yesterday I had to pull over and separate them.
> With that, I'm buying today another lookout small car seat. I thought about getting a medium so they can share but they cannot share. This way they will have space and a window to look outside.
> ...


LOL boys will be boys LOL! I am glad that I am not the only one who a fluff butt with road rage LOL!!! So what model did you get could you direct me on which one you have please!!!! and you put them in the back or front of the vehicle, as I am looking for one in the passenger seat.......as they would freak out in the back!!! I have already tried:blink: the SUV I have is a GMC equinox base model:blush: hey this is all I could afford :blush: all my money goes to my vet :w00t:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Pictures! Note Dominic's unhappy look. I have them on the backseat but had occasions where I needed the back space (moving) and had the carseat on the front seat with no problems (keeping the airbag off)
I have this one http://www.gwlittle.com/product/dog-car-seats-Snoozer-Lookout-microsuede/small-Lookout-dog-car-seats and I'm buying today the same one.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Questions; what is the diffrence between the snoozer and Pet gear booster seat?
> I don't have Pet Gear so I don't know. I have Snoozer.
> What is your honest opinion on the quilted seat vs. the suede one?
> I have quilted only because it was less expensive, I think the suede is very nice but I dont know how easy it would be to clean if you have a dog that gets car sick? Maybe someone else can talk on that?
> ...


My Michele:thumbsup: thanks for your advise!!! You know its kinda crazy for the amount of money that they want, and then the cost to send it to Canada!!!! I am like you, where I dont want them upfront with me, but then I cant be distracted when they are in the back causing trouble either!!! :blink: ahhh your damned if you do and damned if you dont!!! I saw the pet gear one but then heard the ratings were kinda sucky! The snoozer has the quilted one and the wool one:blink:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Dominic said:


> Pictures! Note Dominic's unhappy look.
> View attachment 132698
> View attachment 132706
> View attachment 132714
> ...


I love you!!! Thanks for showing me your seat! :wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I love you!!! Thanks for showing me your seat! :wub:


I love you back! Hope that helps  
Oh use the code WELCOME, it gives you 10% off


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Janene, I use mine in the front. I also feel too distracted when she is in the back seat. I think maybe once she is a little older I will be able to put her in the back and trust her to not cause too much trouble. For now I think I am safer not being distracted by trying to watch her (I purchased a baby mirror for the sun visor but still am always watching that). I don't feel bad about it. My car does not activate the passenger side airbags unless weight is placed in the seat and her and the car seat together are not enough weight.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I chose the Snoozer in the large size. I have two dogs (5lbs and 6lbs) and there is room to spare. It fits in the back seat of my Murano with no problems. I feel that it's the safest one. I liked the quilted one (personal preferance) but I don't think the fabric makes any difference to the seats functionality. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001G8D7KK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/nickee.jones2#!/fancy.fido?fref=ts

*Janene this is the only place i think you will ever find what your looking for .*
*The are for three BABIES and CUSTOM Made Fabrice are Fantastic. You Must See this Page.*

*Everyone Else should Also. Sm Med Large Best I HAve Ever Seen.*
*Hope this link helps you or some one else.*
*Nickee**


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

After consulting with a wonderful young lady from GW Little ... we decided that even though Snowball (he weighs six pounds) would have fit into the smaller Snoozer ... we made the decision to go for the larger one. This way, as you can see in the pictures ... Snowball can stretch out and truly snooze when he wants to do that. And, for him, I think it is more comfortable for him becase he does like to stretch every once in a while. I also like adding blankets in with his Snoozer ... which is easy to do in the larger Snoozer. 

We LOVE his Snoozer ... and, so does Snowball. 

The first time I took the Snoozer out of the box (pictures below) ... I put it on the bed to see what he would do. He warmed up to it immediately! In fact, he fell asleep in it! LOL

I'd also like to add that the Snoozer never ever moves if secured properly. I think that it very important to consider ... especially, if God forbid, one has to come to a jolting stop ... or worse. It is extremely well made. And, there are many fabrics and colors to choose from ... well worth the price.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

what is the diffrence between the snoozer and Pet gear booster seat?
I don't have a Pet Gear car seat...sorry

What is your honest opinion on the quilted seat vs. the suede one?
I have the black quilted, thought it would hold up and not show the dirt. 

Which model is the best and why?
I have the Outlook in Large and Medium. For two dogs, I'd go with the large, it gives them plenty of room. I also have another carseat just like them from TJ Maxx. And two hard crates for the "little kids" for longer trips. And a "Animals Matter" console seat for Ava...for traveling locally.


Do you think I could get away with a medium size for two dogs that weight approx; 10 pounds in total??? 
Go with the larger one...

Which car seat do you have and why did you choose it?
whoops, think I answered this already..:blush:. 

Where do you have your car seat placed?
...LOL....all over the place!!!!:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> My Michele:thumbsup: thanks for your advise!!! You know its kinda crazy for the amount of money that they want, and then the cost to send it to Canada!!!! I am like you, where I dont want them upfront with me, but then I cant be distracted when they are in the back causing trouble either!!! :blink: ahhh your damned if you do and damned if you dont!!! I saw the pet gear one but then heard the ratings were kinda sucky! The snoozer has the quilted one and the wool one:blink:


I am loving these, pretty sure the snoozer is the one in the dog store half a block away. But after import etc. you can see the price is way more, and don't seem to offer those gorgeous tapestried fabrics. May be possible though. booster car seat - luxury - dog travel - Shop! I love the Amulet Shell one on the GW Little site.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I already went to look at some of the past forums about car seats, but didnt find any answers that I am looking for! 

Questions; what is the diffrence between the snoozer and Pet gear booster seat?
To me the difference was how much deeper the snoozer is versus the pet gear seat. I had the Pet Gear and the pups kept jumping out of the seats, i sold them and got the snoozer seats and the pups stay in them. I feel like the snoozer is much safer.
What is your honest opinion on the quilted seat vs. the suede one? I have the quilted and am quite happy with it. 
Which model is the best and why? I found the snoozer to be much safer, pups stay in it versus the pet gear were they were constantly jumping out and also with the snoozer i like that the restraint is clipped on the seatbelt and can be shortened unlike the pet gear, couldn't shorten it enough to where the pups couldn't jump out and i feel if i had to stop suddenly they wouldn't be as secure. 
Do you think I could get away with a medium size for two dogs that weight approx; 10 pounds in total??? I have the medium snoozer and 2 dogs can comfortably fit in the seat and also stretch out.
Which car seat do you have and why did you choose it? I originally had the pet gear and sold it, didn't feel it was safe enough and purchased the snoozer, wish i would have purchased the snoozer first. 
Where do you have your car seat placed? I always keep the carseat in the back seat.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I already went to look at some of the past forums about car seats, but didnt find any answers that I am looking for!
> 
> Questions; what is the diffrence between the snoozer and Pet gear booster seat?
> I have only had a Kurgo (cheap fell apart) and snoozer
> ...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Using iPad so keeping it short:

Snoozer for safety, quilted for wash ability, and in the back for safety as well.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have both, the Snoozer and the Pet Gear. 

This is the Snoozer one I have: Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout I Pet Car Seat, Small, Black: Pet Supplies

This is the PetGear one I have: Pet Gear Large Booster Car Seat | Overstock.com

Questions; what is the diffrence between the snoozer and Pet Gear booster seat?
I initially got the Snoozer for Bailey and liked it, but he grew out of it. He is about 12 pounds and he's long so he didn't have enough room in it. I wanted something bigger and the large Pet Gear was less expensive than the large Snoozer so I got that. We've been happy with it. It's just the right size and it's held up well in the 2.5 years that I've had it. I've made some modifications to it - I added a cushy crate mat type bed to it to make it more comfy, and I also use the Snoozer seat belt strap to hook to his harness instead of the attachments on the Pet Gear. Some differences between the two are - the Snoozer is deeper, like someone else said. The straps on the Pet Gear are awful and I would NOT use them. The Snoozer seems to be a little sturdier and more well made than the Pet Gear. I really like the large suede Snoozer seats and that would be my first choice if I bought another car seat. The Pet Gear is almost as good, with some modifications, but not as expensive as the Snoozer. 

What is your honest opinion on the quilted seat vs. the suede one?
The Snoozer I have is quilted and the Pet Gear is suede. I really don't like the quilted material - it is hard to spot clean and it gets too hot in warmer months. It made Bailey feel kind of hot and uncomfortable in the summer so I had to crank the AC even more. I would only buy suede car seats in the future. 

Which model is the best and why?
If I bought another car seat, I would buy the large suede Snoozer

Do you think I could get away with a medium size for two dogs that weight approx; 10 pounds in total??? 
I would definitely buy the large.

Which car seat do you have and why did you choose it?
See above

Where do you have your car seat placed?
Bailey's car seat is in the back, behind the passenger seat. I wanted to be able to quickly look over my shoulder and see him. I would prefer to keep him with me in the front but don't for safety reasons. When I had the smaller Snoozer, I did put it in the front passenger seat a few times - my car disables the air bags unless there's someone on the seat. Emma still rides in her crate but I will try my Snoozer car seat with her when she's big enough.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Bailey in his Pet Gear car seat. You can see the green bed I added and also the Snoozer strap I still use with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I just got my snoozer seat not too long ago :wub:. Leave some room for Boo in your car too!! LOL


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks all for all of your help!!! I am going to go for the snoozer when I get a bit of money behind me........... the size I might just try the medium as it will be for Peppino and Tiny Tina!!! Do you have to order the harness and saftey belt as well????? I just hate the costs though!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> https://www.facebook.com/nickee.jones2#!/fancy.fido?fref=ts
> 
> *Janene this is the only place i think you will ever find what your looking for .*
> *The are for three BABIES and CUSTOM Made Fabrice are Fantastic. You Must See this Page.*
> ...


 
Actually now Nickee you made me now think!!! I love these dog car seats I must look into it more:wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> Thanks all for all of your help!!! I am going to go for the snoozer when I get a bit of money behind me........... the size I might just try the medium as it will be for Peppino and Tiny Tina!!! Do you have to order the harness and saftey belt as well????? I just hate the costs though!!!


 
When you order the seat it only comes with the attachment that goes around your car's seat belt to your dog's harness. You would need to order the actual harness separate. And I believe the medium only comes with one of these attachments, so you would need to order the 2nd.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

But am wondering how do you strap that car seat???? Her pictures do not show the back of it!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Go here janene http://fancyfidofabrics.shutterfly.com/
on this page they show a picture of it's frame without the fabric onit, in the seatbelt.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm so glad I read this! I just bought the Snoozer Pet Car Safety System. It includes:


1- Lookouts in Black Quilted Nylon and sherpa interior
1 -Crash tested safety harness
1- Pet Seatbelt Adapter
and I will keep him on the back seat!

Thank you SM family!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I think this is a great post, as it is giving out great advice as well as diffrent options for anyone that want to buy a car seat!!! I was hoping more people would post pics on their cars seats and why they choose them!!! Lots of options out there and can get very confusing and expensive!!! Thanks to everyone for sharing with me and anyone else that was looking as well!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Go here janene http://fancyfidofabrics.shutterfly.com/
> on this page they show a picture of it's frame without the fabric onit, in the seatbelt.


 
Yes I went to take a look, but I want to see the seat belt straped in with the fabric unit on it!!!!


----------

